# Red Belly Losing Red Color



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

My two Original red's are not as red as before. They still get the red but not as bright or as defined. Also they don't have the red belly as often. I know if goes away when they sleep but two or three times a day it goes away with them an it never fully comes in. Starting to worry me, I miss the bright colors


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Some possibilities:

#1 When Red's get older, they lose their red.
#2 Poor Water Quality- Check the conditions
#3 Whens Reds get spooked, they tend to lose their red momentarily


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

MPG made some valuable points. Also I believe what you feed also plays a role in color.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Brine shrimp mostly, some blood worms, and an occasional feeder


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Try feeding some krill or shrimp, but definitely check water params first. Something causing the stress to change their colors could be deteriorating the water enough for cause health issues later. It does suck they don't always keep their bright colors tho doesn't it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If color come and goes it's most likely a mood thing (stress or any other) or problems with your water... check your water and do a partial water change if needed...


----------



## beastin (Apr 12, 2011)

I am still new to keeping RBP's, but I've noticed when their water was bad, their color would be less appealing. I fixed the water, and started feeding them RAW shrimp (not cooked, although I hear cooked is ok just lacks in a few nutes), they LOVE RAW SHRIMP. Their color explodes, My Male is a bright sunburst orange, and my female turns blacker more often now. I also try feeding them tilapia, but they like it only sometimes.

Check your water, and grab some raw shrimp.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been trying water changes and filter upgrades. I have a canister filter for a 200g tank on it now and it's only a 55. The color comes back but its never as dark as it use to be an they are only 4". My wild caught still has his good colors though? I don't understand what the deal is. Someone told me at first to do two to three water changes a week. So I did. Then i was told i'm not letting the water get a good set up an cut back to once a week and I have. I don't know what the deal is. For a newb it's kind of frustrating to try so hard and nothing work


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Shrimp was an awesome Idea. They loved it so I gave them two! Eat em right up until nothing is left. There is no tank clean up needed afterwords. Thanks for the ti[


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

reds loose their color over time. when fully grown, my old reds didnt even have red on them. the only other reason might be stress. reds get "pale" when they are stressed or spooked and the red belly is often dull or gone all together


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with what the others said... especially about their moods causing the color to change intensity... Feeding foods that have high carotene should also help enhance the red and orange colors, but with age the colors may eventually go away as their bodies darken up.


----------

